# Please help a noobie



## ddk1979 (16/5/16)

I created a thread at http://www.ecigssa.co.za/e-cigarette-advice.t23184/ searching for advice.

I do not want to recreate the thread here so I am asking all the veterans to please look at the thread and give me some advice.

Thanks


----------

